

Ask HN: Best way to get an article written on your company? - knewter

So I own a software consultancy (www.isotope11.com).  We've got 14 employees, things are going well, etc.  We do a lot of work to get the customers we get - it takes quite a bit of effort.<p>Anyway, one of the projects we worked on recently got written up on good.is, and they mentioned our url in the story.  That tiny bit of press led to 100+ new visitors and at least 2 new business opportunities.  It was far more efficient than what we typically do to get work.  I'd love to pursue some press more often, and we have some pretty good stories to tell.  I just have no idea how to pursue such a thing - I've always relied on word of mouth for work, which is great but not speedy.<p>Anyway, any pointers?
======
knewter
On a related note: we're redesigning our site currently. The new one will be
live by the end of January, 2012. I am aware that the existing site could use
some work, and the new design is phenomenal :)

------
AznHisoka
Build connections with journalists before you need them. Which means
conversing with them on stuff they've written, and find a way to interject
your company when it's relevant.

